# Thinking about getting into agility



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting into agility with my gal. I was doing obedience with her (she has a CD), but she seems kind of bored with it, and it isn't fun for me either when I feel I'm forcing her to work. 

I think she'd have a blast with agility though. She loves running, she's very high energy, and if I can encourage her along the way she'll love it. She's almost 2, and she needs something to keep her mentally stimulated.

But I don't know where to start... the only local place that offers classes in my area has a 13 month waiting list for their beginner classes :/ 

Do you guys have any pointers or comments? I'd appreciate anything!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Where are you in Canada, Kay?


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I live in Manitoba. Hi-Flyers Agility is the closest to me, and they aren't even adding to their waiting list until after May 1st, sadly.
*
*


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kay said:


> the only local place that offers classes in my area has a 13 month waiting list for their beginner classes :/
> 
> Do you guys have any pointers or comments? I'd appreciate anything!


It's probably not worth it anyway. Group classes can certainly be fun; there is no question about that. However, the point of a group class is to move the group along at the same rate. Dogs that are not developing as fast will get left in the dust, and dogs that are developing faster than others will be bored. Not to mention most agility classes are geared to getting the class participants onto the agility equipment.

Trust me on this- I wanted nothing more than to send my pup over that A-Frame! On day one I asked when we would get to play on the equipment... 

I sincerely believe this is not the proper approach. You need to establish some foundational skills in order for your dog to be *safe* and successful. Your dog needs to be conditioned both in stamina and strength (especially core strength). Do you know why those massive football players can turn so quickly to avoid an oncoming player? It's because they have great core strength. Agility is all about tight turning under great speed. Asking your dog to do this without first conditioning them is asking them to use _other_ muscles to compensate. This can absolutely lead to injury. Conditioning is so important.

Balance, coordination, and rear-foot awareness are other areas that (at least for me) are typically not addressed in a group class. That's not always true. MRL, for example, has posted video of pups working on balance disks in class. I'm just saying from my experience, such foundational skills are very often skipped.

And let's not forget about jumping! If you think about a full standard course, you will have about 20 obstacles on there for the dog to navigate. For contacts, you will have the teeter, a-frame, dogwalk, and table. You'll probably have a tunnel or two on the course as well. Everything else is jumps of some sort (single bar, double, triple, tire). So that would be four contacts and two tunnels. Oh yes- also the weave poles. So that is seven out of twenty obstacles that are non-jumping, or 35%. Yet so many people are in a big rush to get to the "sexy" stuff. I am currently revisiting jumping via Susan Salo's grid work. I've had literally one session of about five jumps (total!) and I can already see how hugely beneficial it will be to my dog's agility career. When 65% of a course requires jumping, avoiding jump training is a _major_ mistake in my opinion. Yet group classes are often so focused on the contacts... Makes no sense.

Another key foundation area is shaping. Since you are into competitive obedience, hopefully you have some familiarity with shaping. It is so important that your dog is willing to offer you behaviors in agility. You need a dog that is engaged and wants to offer you stuff. This comes from having a strong foundation in actually shaping behaviors in your dog.

If there is any truth about agility, I'd have to say it is: Agility is as complex as you want it to be. For every aspect of agility you learn about, it could easily open five more doors... I would start by reading a few books and/or watching a few DVDs. For getting started, I'd recommend in no particular order:

Shaping Success, Susan Garrett
Ready Steady Go, Sylvia Trkman
Foundation Jumping, Susan Salo


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I would agree with Willy... While group classes are wonderful and at some point you will have to start on contacts and get onto an actual course, there is a ton that you can and probably should do before that point. Work on direction changes, work on core strength and conditioning on their part (and yours  ), and rear foot awareness is big too. 

I would suggest it though and it is a blast even if you never want to compete! Have you thought about Rally in the meantime? Agility is my favorite but Rally is a close second and my dogs LOVE it!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I really liked Mary Ellen Barry's foundation DVDs, lots of stuff you can teach on your own. 
With my girl I started with 1/2 hour privates, until I felt we had most of everything down then we joined group classes that were running at a Nov/open level.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gsdheeler said:


> I really liked Mary Ellen Barry's foundation DVDs, lots of stuff you can teach on your own.


I've never used these, so I was interested in what you were referring to. For the OP:
Clean Run: Foundation Fundamentals 6-DVD Set


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking about putting Ozzy into agility. At his first flyball tournament, between races, I walked around and watched the lure coursing, dock dogs, and agility. 

I thought it was so boring to watch. I'm sure it's TONS of fun doing it with your dog, but it was boring to watch, to me. 

Flyball is a team sport; dogs are going nuts, people are yelling and screaming, and it's chaos and fun. Going to watch the agility, it's quiet, nobody is really talking to each other, and it was just... boring.... Sorry agility nuts, but it's not my thing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have to say I think I'm disagreeing with pretty much everyone cause I LOVE agility classes! The social aspect, the fun, the other dogs and the instructor. If you find good classes they will work on foundation skills as well as the equipment at the appropriate rate for everyone to learn.

I have to drive over an hour to mine, so you may have to widen your scope a bit. I just plan shopping and errands on the nights I have classes so it's all on the way to class. Even a walk or hike before class with the dog may work well.

Did you look here for classes? Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

Agility Resources has about 12 training facilities to contact. Beginner classes do NOT start up every 8 weeks or so (usually) cause there is quite a bit to learn before really being able to move up to the next level. So I'd sign up for any that are upcoming, if I missed one already I'd ask if I could catch up just so I didn't have to wait 6 months or so!

Contact the clubs/classes. Ask what they would recommend you do while you wait (if you have to). clicker classes? flyball is also fun..... 

Dog agility clubs in Manitoba, Canada

AAC_Home_Page

I do like all the DVD's and training sites recommended, but I use them in conjunction with classes, not instead of classes.


----------

